# Cayo 173 vs Ankona Copperhead



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Cayo!!!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Water Bound said:


> Cayo!!!


Why?


----------



## 024H6 (Jan 28, 2018)

The Cayo. But you’re going to wait about 3 years to get one


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Cayo will be much drier than the copperhead.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

At least 3 late model Cayo 173s listed in MS Classifieds in the last two months.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

JCE said:


> Assuming all options are equal like center console, cooler seat, trolling motor, power pole, electronics, motor....which is perceived as the better hull / ride..?


I'd opt for the new Advent over either......


----------



## JCE (Mar 10, 2019)

copperhead said:


> I'd opt for the new Advent over either......


Why this over these two..? Isn’t this a smaller skiff than both..?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Cayo fit and finish will beat any Ankona any day..... like others have mentioned youre not going to be able to pick one up anytime soon unless it is used. They are a little too narrow for me personally but craftsman ship is on point.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2019)

copperhead said:


> I'd opt for the new Advent over either......


And you would certainly know best!
Ankona, they answer the phone!


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

JCE said:


> Why this over these two..? Isn’t this a smaller skiff than both..?


Cayo is a bit longer but its much narrower so the Advent will be more stable, handle a load better and has the radiused transom (poles easier and quieter.) Copperhead is wider than either but shorter by a few inches, more stable than either. But Advent will have a smoother, drier ride and again poles easier and quieter. I'd be glad to park an Advent next to a Cayo 173 to compare fit and finish too....


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Go with Ankona atleast they warranty their product and always answers the phone. I love the cayo look but if you have issues good luck getting warranty work done from what I've heard.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I love the cayo look but if you have issues good luck getting warranty work done from what I've heard.


Not that I or anyone I know has had any warranty issues but I've needed a few little things and have always been able to get them.


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Go with Ankona atleast they warranty their product and always answers the phone. I love the cayo look but if you have issues good luck getting warranty work done from what I've heard.


You keep writing this but I've had 2 issues with mine and both time they came and got my skiff and fixed them. Plenty of documented problems with them not answering and long waits but I have full confidence in the warranty. Never had a problem with communication either.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Well, with all those options being the same I’d go with the Copperhead with spray rails added. Should draft about the same and ride should be about the same as well. The Copperhead fishes very well because of its stability. It is a little wet I must say but I do miss mine. Customer service is great.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Go with Ankona atleast they warranty their product and always answers the phone. I love the cayo look but if you have issues good luck getting warranty work done from what I've heard.


^^^ this ^^^


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Ok we've all heard the stories about how shitty the customer service is at Cayo, how long the wait is yatta yatta yatta. But I will say that I gave the man the money for my boat. HE DELIVERED A BAD ASS LITTLE BOAT IN 9.5 MONTHS. Did we have some spirited conversations? Hell yes, but I got what I wanted and he got paid. Does he answer the phone every time I call? Nope, but he doesn't have a secretary either. What I will say is he either calls me back or I call back until he answers. Is he perfect in all that he does, no, but how many would love to be in his shoes with the potential he has before him at his age.

I think a lot of the people who out and out talk shit on them are people who probably have never spent a dime with them. 

As for warranty, I had some concerns that turned out to be nothing, but when I spoke to him he asked that I update him b/c he had a builder in my area that would help with warranty instead of sending it back to Florida. Point is he didn't run from it. 

FWIW


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

How many warranty issues do you people have? What were they? Big or small? I’d like to know some more. Is it something isn’t right and immediately you’re on the phone, or something you troubleshoot beforehand?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

zmgsvt said:


> You keep writing this but I've had 2 issues with mine and both time they came and got my skiff and fixed them. Plenty of documented problems with them not answering and long waits but I have full confidence in the warranty. Never had a problem with communication either.


I'm glad to hear that and I apologize if I miss spoke I was only going with what was written on here I have no dog in the fight he builds beautiful boats. That being said I don't understand why he just couldn't hire a secretary to answer the phone and take messages I personally hate calling a business and not having a live person answer,in the end it's his business and he's making money.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Test both before buying . Cayo is beautiful finish but I’ve been in canoes more stable than that. Was really disappointed how unstable boat was. Never been in a copperhead but people love them.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Never messed with a Cayo but that Ankona Advent is a cool boat. Good luck finding negative reviews of Ankona.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

The Cayo 173 is a pretty skiff. However, the stability is the biggest knock I hear about it. That Ankona Advent is no joke. The ride, the poling, the stability makes this skiff truly a game changer. As far as fit finish goes....put them side by side....and see for for yourself.


----------



## JCE (Mar 10, 2019)

Since I'm moving to florida next month I am now selling my 20' center console and pursuing a skiff to try some new types of fishing so I joined this group and greatly appreciate everyone's insight on my initial question. If I may throw another question out to the group I see that Salt Marsh and Ankona appear to be aligned with the same parent company. What is the difference between the Ankona and Salt Marsh


----------



## nehlz (Aug 26, 2016)

Just picked up a cayo 173. Love it so far, eats up chop for a skiff its size, and floats shallow. Lightweight. Beautiful boat. Everywhere I go people compliment it and ask about it. That being said, it is a relatively tippy boat, the boat leans pretty good when you are stepping up the platform maybe to the point it would spill a drink or knock over a fly rod if it is standing on its reel. If you're a young guy (or old  ) with good balance, you will be fine. If you are an old guy with bad balance then it is not the boat for you. I stepped up from a gheenoe highsider so it was a big step up in stability for me, I probably would not have waited to have a new one built, but if you can find a nice used one I don't think you can really go wrong.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

JCE said:


> Since I'm moving to florida next month I am now selling my 20' center console and pursuing a skiff to try some new types of fishing so I joined this group and greatly appreciate everyone's insight on my initial question. If I may throw another question out to the group I see that Salt Marsh and Ankona appear to be aligned with the same parent company. What is the difference between the Ankona and Salt Marsh


Originally, the Salt Marsh skiff line (built in the same house as Ankona) was designed to be a more utilitarian skiff design...a real work skiff. We had the 1444, the 1656, and the 1244. All were Kevlar hulls that could used as small jon boats, fishing skiffs or duck hunting. The 1444 and 1244 were originally designed to be light enough to slide in the back of a pick up truck. The 1244 went away and obviously the market saw the SMS as a great entry level skiff and people started turning them into small poling skiffs. Enter the Salt Marsh Heron....the game changer...our first skiff with integrated spray rails. The popularity of that skiff took off and now Salt Marsh is considered a top of the line skiff in our stable along with its big sister, the Heron 18. To answer your original question, the main difference between the Ankona Boats and the Salt Marsh Skiffs is the SMS has Kevlar hulls and the sticker on the side. There are several different models in both lines. Feel free to reach out to me if you want pricing or more info. 863-860-7250


----------



## JCE (Mar 10, 2019)

nehlz said:


> Just picked up a cayo 173. Love it so far, eats up chop for a skiff its size, and floats shallow. Lightweight. Beautiful boat. Everywhere I go people compliment it and ask about it. That being said, it is a relatively tippy boat, the boat leans pretty good when you are stepping up the platform maybe to the point it would spill a drink or knock over a fly rod if it is standing on its reel. If you're a young guy (or old  ) with good balance, you will be fine. If you are an old guy with bad balance then it is not the boat for you. I stepped up from a gheenoe highsider so it was a big step up in stability for me, I probably would not have waited to have a new one built, but if you can find a nice used one I don't think you can really go wrong.


@ nehlz.....Thanks for this info, very helpful. I'm 66 but in good health and physical condition but stability for me is a consideration, especially up on the polling platform and with my plan to keep whatever I purchase for awhile want to get this right


----------



## JCE (Mar 10, 2019)

Shadowcast said:


> Originally, the Salt Marsh skiff line (built in the same house as Ankona) was designed to be a more utilitarian skiff design...a real work skiff. We had the 1444, the 1656, and the 1244. All were Kevlar hulls that could used as small jon boats, fishing skiffs or duck hunting. The 1444 and 1244 were originally designed to be light enough to slide in the back of a pick up truck. The 1244 went away and obviously the market saw the SMS as a great entry level skiff and people started turning them into small poling skiffs. Enter the Salt Marsh Heron....the game changer...our first skiff with integrated spray rails. The popularity of that skiff took off and now Salt Marsh is considered a top of the line skiff in our stable along with its big sister, the Heron 18. To answer your original question, the main difference between the Ankona Boats and the Salt Marsh Skiffs is the SMS has Kevlar hulls and the sticker on the side. There are several different models in both lines. Feel free to reach out to me if you want pricing or more info. 863-860-7250


Thanks Jon. From reading thru the various forums not sure the verdict is out on kevlar vs glass vs carbon fiber. So are all of the SM hulls the same molds as the Ankona just different materials..? Also per an earlier comment the Cayo is noted as a little tipsy so how does the radiused transom on the Heron 18 impact stability, especially in the rear on the polling platform


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

JCE said:


> Thanks Jon. From reading thru the various forums not sure the verdict is out on kevlar vs glass vs carbon fiber. So are all of the SM hulls the same molds as the Ankona just different materials..? Also per an earlier comment the Cayo is noted as a little tipsy so how does the radiused transom on the Heron 18 impact stability, especially in the rear on the polling platform


They are all different molds. The stability is affected because of the beam of the skiffs. The Cayo is narrower than the Heron 18 and the Advent.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

The cayo would be closest to a shadowcast 18 imho.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The Advent is no doubt a pretty boat. I don't know about the finish work but it may have the single ugliest top deck in the industry. That hatch layout is rough business. 



Backcountry 16 said:


> The cayo would be closest to a shadowcast 18 imho.


Not even remotely close. One has DOUBLE the hp rating of the other.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2019)

jmrodandgun said:


> The Advent is no doubt a pretty boat. I don't know about the finish work but it may have the single ugliest top deck in the industry.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even remotely close. One has DOUBLE the hp rating of the other.


Why do you think the cap is ugly? I think it looks fine. Different with the hatch configuration, but not ugly.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> The Advent is no doubt a pretty boat. I don't know about the finish work but it may have the single ugliest top deck in the industry. That hatch layout is rough business.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even remotely close. One has DOUBLE the hp rating of the other.


I meant in tippyness because of the beam only definitely not hp rating so they're remotely close in beam.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Boatbrains said:


> Why do you think the cap is ugly? I think it looks fine. Different with the hatch configuration, but not ugly.


I sort of get it. It's certainly different. Maybe ugly is subjective but what's not subjective is it's a gigantic waste of space. Plus look at that tiny little drain hole! One little shrimp tail from that live well will clog that thing up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2019)

jmrodandgun said:


> I sort of get it. It's certainly different. Maybe ugly is subjective but what's not subjective is it's a gigantic waste of space. Plus look at that tiny little drain hole! One little shrimp tail from that live well will clog that thing up.


Ok, drain might be a little on the small side...
But the “wasted space” just keeps is honest when loading all our crap on board!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Boatbrains said:


> Ok, drain might be a little on the small side...
> But the “wasted space” just keeps is honest when loading all our crap on board!


Take note of that access hatch in the starboard bucket, it opens directly into the side of the boat. Also the angle of the open hatch lids. You have to be inside the dang boat to reach inside the hatches. Without gutters that starboard dry hatch may as well be a damp hatch. I don't even see a drain in it, hopefully it's just hidden in the picture. If not that shit is indefensible.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

jmrodandgun said:


> Take note of that access hatch in the starboard bucket, it opens directly into the side of the boat. Also the angle of the open hatch lids. You have to be inside the dang boat to reach inside the hatches. Without gutters that starboard dry hatch may as well be a damp hatch. I don't even see a drain in it, hopefully it's just hidden in the picture. If not that shit is indefensible.


???? The angle of the hatches make it easy to access the storage from either inside or outside of the boat, thats the point of the angle. Both hatches are fully guttered and dry. They drain out to the motor well opening, what picture are you looking at? 

I realize its doesn't look like every other deck layout and that was the whole point, just as functional but with a different look. Kinda like dogs, I have my taste but I don't go around and tell other people their dogs are ugly.....

"_People want innovation but they don't like change..."_


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

copperhead said:


> Both hatches are fully guttered and dry. They drain out to the motor well opening, what picture are you looking at?


I guess we have different definitions of fully guttered hatches.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2019)

I see gutters and drains. The problem is no one single boat/vehicle no matter the options/luxuries will please everyone! I guaranty you that I or anyone else can find something wrong with every design out there, it just goes back to “there has to be compromises with everything” in boat building. I am potential future competition for @copperhead and can call him, and he will answer the phone or call me back as soon as he gets a chance to! I can build my own skiffs, rig my own skiffs, and do all my own brightwork but if I were in the market for a skiff I would not hesitate to purchase one from these folks... not even for a second! Nothing and nobody is perfect! This is jmho of course.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2019)

Here are the drains.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

jmrodandgun said:


> Not even remotely close. One has DOUBLE the hp rating of the other.


And one isn't made anymore. The cat looks sweet but all these little skiffs will fade into obscurity like the paddleboards.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 87060
> 
> Here are the drains.


Sitting inside of the gutters! Go figure.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Boatbrains said:


> Here are the drains.


A leaf would clock that drain.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2019)

jmrodandgun said:


> A leaf would clock that drain.


Maybe so, but I am sure if it becomes an issue Mel will change it.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

jmrodandgun said:


> A leaf would clock that drain.


Do you get a lot of leaves and shrimp tails in your hatch drains?? I pay attention and keep mine clean....but I am also very OCD about my skiff.


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

I will chime in as an owner of a Salt Marsh and just second the ease of the process in working with Mel and Rose as well as the whole crew. Everything about my experience with them was excellent and the final product, a Heron 18, is one hell of a skiff. It poles great, cuts through the chop and keeps you dry, and the build quality is very nice. I'm a happy customer and happy to talk to anyone else about the process or answer questions.


----------



## msmith719 (Oct 9, 2012)

jm; I don't know what you're looking at but you may need to go see an eye doctor. Those hatches have very wide gutters and the drain holes are plainly visible on both hatches. While we're at it why are you trashing a boat that you've never owned and probably have never even looked at in person? Are you some kind of microskiff prima donna God figure?


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

msmith719 said:


> jm; I don't know what you're looking at but you may need to go see an eye doctor. Those hatches have very wide gutters and the drain holes are plainly visible on both hatches. While we're at it why are you trashing a boat that you've never owned and probably have never even looked at in person? Are you some kind of microskiff prima donna God figure?


I wouldn’t take it personal man. His posts are just usually kinda like that.


----------



## TX_Salt (Nov 13, 2018)

As much as I like my Cayo their customer service is as bad as I have seen. You can't give them money. 

I love my boat but WTF...

Long story short I ordered a back seat which supposedly take a week to get in. No link to pay for it and it's been 2 months now.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

TX_Salt said:


> As much as I like my Cayo their customer service is as bad as I have seen. You can't give them money.
> 
> I love my boat but WTF...
> 
> Long story short I ordered a back seat which supposedly take a week to get in. No link to pay for it and it's been 2 months now.


I love my Cayo too and couldn't agree more with you. I ordered a cushion for my cooler to match the permanent seats on the skiff already back in October... still no where to be seen or heard of lol. The list goes on before and after that example. Point is I could never go through that again to own a skiff. I'll take my money elsewhere.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

MMessana said:


> I love my Cayo too and couldn't agree more with you. I ordered a cushion for my cooler to match the permanent seats on the skiff already back in October... still no where to be seen or heard of lol. The list goes on before and after that example. Point is I could never go through that again to own a skiff. I'll take my money elsewhere.


Hope you didn't pay upfront.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Used boats catch fish too...


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Hope you didn't pay upfront.


Uh absolutely not lol not with those guys.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Used boats catch fish too...


They do and I went through two before I purchased a brand new one. Was tired of fixing/cleaning up other peoples sh*t. It's nice to have a fresh start on something that's only been in my possession and I get to baby it and take care of it to my standards. Don't get me wrong though, I fish the hell out of it (should see my hull).


----------



## JCE (Mar 10, 2019)

Ok i started this to gain some info as i head towards my first skiff purchase and thank everyone for their input. If I can throw in another question how does a Spyder FX17 compare to these 2 afore mentioned skiffs


----------



## Chrisperez321 (Aug 20, 2019)

JCE said:


> Assuming all options are equal like center console, cooler seat, trolling motor, power pole, electronics, motor....which is perceived as the better hull / ride..?


I have a 2019 173 up for grabs give me a text or call if you wanna check it out. Center console with 60 Suzuki 7864245612


----------



## JCE (Mar 10, 2019)

Chrisperez321 said:


> I have a 2019 173 up for grabs give me a text or call if you wanna check it out. Center console with 60 Suzuki 7864245612


Thanks Chris. Looks like for the remainder of this year I'm bringing my center console down from up north. I will most likely resume my skiff search in the spring


----------

